
Ask HN: Resources for learning about licensing and copyright? - inamiyar
Recently I had the chance to read https:&#x2F;&#x2F;invisible-island.net&#x2F;ncurses&#x2F;ncurses-license.html , as well as look into Creative Commons CC0 ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;creativecommons.org&#x2F;publicdomain&#x2F;zero&#x2F;1.0&#x2F; ). I&#x27;ve started looking through and reading into the CC licenses as well as FOSS licenses; but do you know of any resources that would help me along in interpreting?
======
barbe
There are lots of ways to look up the law, even as a lay person--googling
copyright law gives you this--

[https://www.copyright.gov/title17/](https://www.copyright.gov/title17/)

Google Scholar can also give you scholarly articles and guides

the online legal encyclopedia, nolo.com is usually helpful

and licensing, which could be state-by-state can be looked up, state by state
on lawhelp.org

~~~
inamiyar
Gotcha, I've started looking at title 17 today. Thanks for introducing me to
nolo.com and lawhelp.org. Much appreciated :D

------
pabs3
There are a bunch of resources on copyleft licenses here:

[https://copyleft.org/](https://copyleft.org/)

